# Hollywood Contracts: The Sequel



## Peter Alexander (Feb 28, 2010)

FYI
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/28/busin ... f=business


----------



## lux (Feb 28, 2010)

i suspect this is not the right forum..


----------



## snowleopard (Mar 5, 2010)

This thread needs to be moved to "Working in the Industry" or "Universe Repair".


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 5, 2010)

There's been a diturbing trend of posting whatever threads you want in the sample libraries forum lately.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Mar 6, 2010)

I have moved this post to the appropriate section.


----------

